# Colostrum replacer!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright guys n'gals. I am worried about not having colostrum on hand, and will be inducing a doe in the next couple of days. Usually TSC has goat colostrum replacers, so I thought okay, I'll pick some up.

NOPE! It's one of the things they no longer carry! Ugh! All I see are multi species colostrum supplement! 

Any recommendations on what TSC carries? 

I'm not finding anything on Amazon prime. I've never had issues finding the supplement or replacers before, so this is frustrating.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail...1l7ZRsl-nDz2HhiXSx5JmUPyrDPTk-hIaAoWOEALw_wcB


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/MILK-PRODUCT...trum+replacer&qid=1552174395&s=gateway&sr=8-3


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> https://www.amazon.com/MILK-PRODUCT...trum+replacer&qid=1552174395&s=gateway&sr=8-3


 This is the stuff I use, usually for the first born does of the season. I have treated colostrum for the rest, but usually I don't trust the frozen stuff from the previous year so I add this to it.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Alright guys n'gals. I am worried about not having colostrum on hand, and will be inducing a doe in the next couple of days. Usually TSC has goat colostrum replacers, so I thought okay, I'll pick some up.
> 
> NOPE! It's one of the things they no longer carry! Ugh! All I see are multi species colostrum supplement!
> 
> ...


Send me your address! I have goat and lamb replacer packs leftover here. They wont be needed til next year. I can priority them monday for you and by wed they should be there. I have four packets


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the offer Sfgwife! Unfortunately, I think we will be inducing the doe tomorrow morning, so she would most likely kid on Monday. 
Her ketones went to dangerous level today after being negative to trace. 

I'm going to see if any TSC's in my area have anything else, if not, I will check again with one of the local feed stores, it seems like they may have had that replacer or a similar one. The doe does have milk, but not sure how good her udder will be. 5th kidding and usually it's fairly decent - enough that I'd not had to worry before.
I do have a friend that might have some frozen colostrum, I am going to check with her tomorrow.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much for the offer Sfgwife! Unfortunately, I think we will be inducing the doe tomorrow morning, so she would most likely kid on Monday.
> Her ketones went to dangerous level today after being negative to trace.
> 
> I'm going to see if any TSC's in my area have anything else, if not, I will check again with one of the local feed stores, it seems like they may have had that replacer or a similar one. The doe does have milk, but not sure how good her udder will be. 5th kidding and usually it's fairly decent - enough that I'd not had to worry before.
> I do have a friend that might have some frozen colostrum, I am going to check with her tomorrow.


Where exactly in central ky are you? Our son is home for his army reserve drill week end.... he goes home tomorrow. He lives in somerset if that is close to you? Maybe he can take it back with him.....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Sfgwife said:


> Our son is home for his army reserve drill week end.... he goes home tomorrow.


That is such a nice suggestion.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

mariarose said:


> That is such a nice suggestion.


I try when i can. . And i know he wouldn't mind either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Sfgwife, I greatly, greatly appreciate your offer! Somerset is about 1-2 hours I think? Thanks again for the offer, I think we might be okay, hopefully both does should have enough to at least get something into the kids. I did find the colostrum supplement I used last year, I think I have enough to make 1 batch, so I'm hoping if I need to, I can get colostrum into kids and mix some with the supplement. 
I'm going to text a friend that may have some in her freezer. She had offered it to me in January when I helped her with her goats, but I forgot to grab it before I left.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Meant to add that we have a doe in labor right now, and the other may be induced today tomorrow depending on ketones. Oh goat drama.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hoping both kiddings go well for you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Meant to add that we have a doe in labor right now, and the other may be induced today tomorrow depending on ketones. Oh goat drama.


How are your ladies doin today?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thankfully both kidded, twins and all is well. Whew! So glad everything worked out, I was worried lol. 
We have one more doe due in a few weeks, she's got a decent udder coming in, so she should be fine, fingers crossed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive):clapping:


----------

